# Nice restaurants in Galway



## CMK (12 Oct 2011)

Going to Galway for a girlie break on Sunday & Monday night.  Can anyone recommend any nice restaurants for the evening?

thanks


----------



## WindUp (12 Oct 2011)

Def The Asian Tea House for a group of girls


----------



## dereko1969 (12 Oct 2011)

I really liked eight on the dock road, lovely food casual dining very nice vibe.
[broken link removed]

Ard Bia is supposed to be great but never been.


----------



## Gekko (12 Oct 2011)

Druid Lane is a nice spot...it's on Quay Street


----------



## Carmel (12 Oct 2011)

*Galway restaurant*

Cavas is a lovely tapas restaurant, but might be a bit small if there is a big group of you.


----------



## eldiablo (25 Apr 2012)

Hi, I would like to reopen this thread as we are taking my Mam to Galway for her 70th birthday and would like to book a nice restaurant for dinner. Nothing too expensive, just somewhere with a bit of atmosphere and good food. Do you have any suggestions? Many thanks.


----------



## dereko1969 (25 Apr 2012)

Might be worth keeping an eye on the groupon sites etc, they're collated here
www.mydealpage.ie

No further advice myself other than what I gave earlier in thread. Not sure 8 would be ideal for your mother.


----------



## WindUp (25 Apr 2012)

no - not Bar8
Ard Bia is nice and cozy -- there food tends to have a lot of herbs though

Cookes has a nice atmosphere and a good menu


----------



## PMU (26 Apr 2012)

Try the Artisan Restaurant http://www.artisangalway.com/ or the Malt House Restaurant , both on Shop St./High St in Galway.  The Malt House is probably the better for atmosphere and the Artisan is probably the better for food.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (26 Apr 2012)

Oscars is lovely.  
http://www.oscarsbistro.ie/


----------



## Choosey (26 Apr 2012)

The Malthouse on Shop Stis great beside the Kings Head - great value early bird too


----------



## di74 (26 Apr 2012)

Definitely can recommend The Malt House. Lovely food good atmosphere. My parents (in their early 70s too) love the place.


----------



## Smashbox (26 Apr 2012)

The Radisson on Lough Atalia Road is really nice for food


----------



## VOR (26 Apr 2012)

www.vinamara.com is nice. Reasonably priced. Had my mother's 70th there recently and all her friends enjoyed it.


----------



## DiGiTaL (26 Apr 2012)

Honestly. You can't beat McSwiggans.


----------



## Hillsalt (28 Apr 2012)

DiGiTaL said:


> Honestly. You can't beat McSwiggans.



McSwiggans is a safe bet and is alway consistent but there are lots of better places in the city which offer a better dining experience, IMO. 

Asian Tea House
Rouge
Thai Garden
Artisan
Park House
Vina Mara


----------



## eldiablo (30 Apr 2012)

Hi everyone, many thanks for all of the great suggestions! It was a tough choice but I booked the Malt House for the night of my Mam's birthday in the end, really liked the menu and the place looks like it has a good vibe for a night out. I will post a quick review when I get back and hopefullly we will able try a few of the other suggestions while we are there as well. Thanks again it's much appreciated


----------



## mykebob (15 Jun 2012)

Galway is Known for its summer racing festival and legendary lively nightlife. There are many restaurants where you can enjoy delicious food and many of them include bar also. I usually go there because of business trip and I will recommend you Aniar Restaurant. This is my favorite restaurants and I love to food there.


----------

